# Reserve Campus Safety Officer MCPHS



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Which Campus Boston? Worcester? BOTH? That's the most glaring question. And of course, 
who ever heard of a FULL TIME RESERVE officer other than those instances where a town is
covering for someone out injured. Interesting.
It does show that those who don't hold supervisory rank are IN-HOUSE and have no
police powers but it's some extra dough, foot in the door, retirement gig that's worth
looking into for many.*

Reserve Campus Safety Officer
Institution:
*MCPHS University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/31/2016

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full Time

The primary function of the Campus Safety Officer is to be as visible as possible in all parking lots, garages, and buildings throughout the campus to deter theft, vandalism, possible physical assaults. This is an on-call, per diem position intended to cover shifts as needed.


Provide security coverage at assigned post. Ensure all employees and students wear appropriate identification when entering the buildings. Sign in all visitors and directs them to offices, meeting spaces as necessary.
Provide campus information and assistance to students, faculty, staff and visitors.
Complete rounds as assigned. Check doors, windows and other access areas to assure they are secure during off-shift hours.
Provide emergency medical response. Radio Shift Commander, contact ambulance if necessary. Be prepared to direct medical personal to emergency area, provide escort if necessary.
Observe and report to Shift Commander and Facilities Director any water leaks, safety hazards, suspicious activity, defective exterior lighting or other hazards.
Perform interior and exterior patrols during shifts and report safety concerns immediately. Unauthorized individuals should be asked to leave immediately and escorted out of the area by the Officer. Call for additional officers when necessary.
Patrol parking lot areas for suspicious activity, vehicle issues or violations or unlawful activity.
Complete reports and other administrative duties as assigned by Shift Commander
Additional responsibilities may be assigned by supervisor.

*Required:*


A high school diploma is required.
Associate's degree in Criminal Justice (or related field) or at least one year of security experience.
Knowledge of the campus and surrounding geographic areas.
Ability to observe and analyze situations quickly and objectively and to determine proper course of action in collaboration with shift supervisor.
Ability to speak and write effectively and ability to communicate and maintain effective relationships with staff, students and the public.
Skills in first aid.
Ability to receive and understand instructions and carry out those instructions.
Promote an environment conducive to respect and accountability at all times.
Ability to accept and use constructive feedback from colleagues and supervisors.
Project a positive image of the department/program/school and the University.
Exercise an appropriate chain of command when needing to address issues/concerns.
*Physical requirements:*


Walking, standing, sitting during shift.
Ability to lift heavy objects or persons and have physical stamina and endurance.
Must be constantly alert for threats to themselves and the people and property they are protecting.
Usually work is at least 8-hour shifts
Subject to inside and outside environmental conditions.
Normal range of vision and hearing (with or without correction).
Ability to drive as necessary for escorts.
Ability to work weekends, evenings and/or overnight shifts.
Please attach a cover letter and a resume. No phone calls, please. Principals only. No relocation available. Finalist candidate(s) for this position will be subject to a pre-employment background check as a condition of employment. MCPHS University is an equal opportunity employer. Applicants who would enrich the University's diversity are welcome to apply.

*PI95799739*

*Application Information*
Contact:
MCPHS University

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2Apply.net/w7qgb8kv55


----------

